# can you have implantation bleeding at 12 dpo or is it to late ?



## ange30

i thought af was starting this morning , wiped and was bit blood , then had some clear discharge , had nothing since , what do you think ? i'm due af sunday x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Implantation can happen from 6 dpo to 12 dpo... Rule of thumb, Your NOT out till the old hag shows... Good Luck hun , hope to hear good news soon!! :)


----------



## ali...cat

When I was pg (unfortunately mmc) I had ib on cd14 and then BFP - so def think it can be that late. Really hope you get your BFP!


----------



## ange30

Thankyou ladies I'll keep you updated x


----------



## iwantabean

i hadnt had a BFP..but some woman have implantion bleeding when their period is due..so i dnt think there is a "late" time..you know..... so do you have anymore bleeding??....was it af or implant??...

im either 10 or 11 dpo..and i only have cramping like 6-8 dpo....but nothing since..i have no clue what that was tho..i dont know if it was implantation crampings or my body having a mind of its own.. :) 

Good LUCK!!


----------



## Kates1122

I had mine at 14 dpo, when i was preg last time. Just went back and looked at my ttc journal lol


----------



## ange30

I want a bean - it definatly wasn't a period , I haven't had no more bleeding either , I'm 13 dpo today , af due tomorrow so will see if it comes x Kates - thankyou I'm hoping it's a positive sign x


----------



## luckynumber3

I have heard of some ladies having it late so id say totally plausible! Gl :) I had a bit of pinky red when I wiped last night, 9 dpo could that have been implantation? X


----------



## iwantabean

My fingers and toes are crossed for you hun!!! im 12dpo... you should test for me and you!!! lol im to afraid to test!!.... keep us updated hun!


----------



## ange30

I don't wanna test incase I see another bfn :-( gonna wait and see if af comes Tomorow if not I shall be testing so I'll keep u updated , let me know how you get on to , good luck x x x


----------



## flower01

good luck hun! hope you get your bfp :)
x


----------



## iwantabean

ange30 said:


> I don't wanna test incase I see another bfn :-( gonna wait and see if af comes Tomorow if not I shall be testing so I'll keep u updated , let me know how you get on to , good luck x x x

OKAY! i will let you know....although! im having little cramps i think the witc is comming for me!!... :cry: my Fingers are crossed for you..did you test today??....i will let you no if Af comes or not :thumbup: GOOD LUCK HUN!!


----------



## ange30

I've not tested but having cramps feels like af is going to make an appearance x


----------



## souldier

I'm either 13 or 14DPO. My 1st +opk was Apr1st at 8pm and on Apr2nd a -opk at 10am so either I o'd then or on Apr3rd. 
Today is cycle day 28 and normally i have 26 day cycles so I should have started AF yesterday but instead I got light pink tinged/clear CM and a tiny bit of brown discharge once at 12pm and again around 10pm same thing today. 
Also i have very dull cramps that come and go that started yesterday as well.
I don't recall ever spotting except for few hrs before AF or on the last day of my AF.
I got a BFN this morning and I can't tell if AF is coming tomorrow or when I should expect a BFP.


----------



## ange30

well af should be here today and it's not so maybe I'll test Tomorow x


----------



## iwantabean

souldier and ange did you ladies test???


----------



## ange30

I diddnt need to af arrived this afternoon :-( x


----------



## iwantabean

Dernit!!


----------



## Kates1122

awww I'm sorry ange! do you chart?


----------



## salimar

has anyone tested yet? I am waiting to see if :witch: arrives or not...AF is supposed to show on the 19th or 20th tired of seeing :bfn:


----------



## iwantabean

Im the 19th or 20th TOO!!!! koodos for us!! i will test if it doesnt arrive!! Hopefully she doesnt!!..... 

FX for you hun!! kepp me posted!


----------



## ange30

I don't chart , only been trying 4 months and it's getting me down already , like my oh said if it's meant to be it will happen , I'm gonna buy some pressed for when I'm next ovulating , I started af yesterday and was in agony with pain last night and during nite was loosing small clots , good luck to thoose waiting to test hope you get your bfp's x


----------



## salimar

grr darn :witch: found me again this month. Trying again for next month. sticky :dust: to everyone else


----------



## JMSaries

KATE1122 ~ Hello, I am new to this forum, but I came across this post when searching how late someone can have implantation during a cycle. 
How long are your typical cycles? I am just wondering b/c I am 12DPO today and wondering if the clot/light bleeding I noticed today could be implantation or AF getting ready to start? This cycle is longer this time, so I was just wondering.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies I had Implantation spotting on 11 and 12DPO on and off but only when I Went to the bathroom and wiped, there was nothing on my pads at all. And I just had some tiny spots which were red and pink, and one bigger spot the size of a 2 pence Piece which was pink. This was on and off for those to days. No blood since, non yesterday at 13DPO and none today at 14DPO Pregnancy tests look negative though and AF was due yesterday, So my spotting was a day or two before AF was due is this possible? Is it still a bit soon to test.. will my HcG be still to low if I am pregnant, I had quite a few symptoms after ovulation and up until the spotting at 11 and 12DPO but for the past two days now nothing really only mild cramps on and off and aches breast's, and my lower tummy feels firm and lumpy, I think one side feels lumpier and bloated more than the other.. the same side I had ovualtion pains funnily enough.. :shrug: I scared That if I am pregnant my tummy should be more evenly firm.. Only noticed this last night :cry::cry:

I took a test on 12DPO while bleeding and I will post an image of it because I think there A faint line.. but cant see it very good at all with the naked eye, they tests are still the same today. But I hear after implantation it can take anything from 48-96 hours for your HcG to double and it was only 36 hours since I took that 12DPO test at 5pm.. and that is only just creeping up to 48 hours ago now.. 

I thought by 14DPO was the latest for a BFP.. and since my AF was due yesterday that makes me 1 days late not you a BFP makes me lose abit of hope this month. :cry::shrug::nope:

12DPO test 17:30pm:
https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t400/SarahLou372/untitled11-1.jpg


----------

